# CERM 9th edition vs. 10th edition



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is any difference b/t the two books?

:blink:


----------



## PhillyEngr (Jan 7, 2007)

> Does anybody know if there is any difference b/t the two books?
> 
> :blink:


Good question Ktulu.

I have the 9th Ed and borrowed the 10th Ed. I really did not see much difference from the perspective of a Ref Manual. But every revised edition contains additional content based on the just concluded exam ( ?).

The challenge is spending $129 (Amazon) for the 10th Ed versus focusing on say Cafe Exam ($50 for 90 days), using the 9th Ed (assume you have it), supplementing references (Eng Boards has many, NAV Manual, Rev Courses - I have access to two, etc.).

I intend to borrow the 10th again, therefore easy for me to say, but you do not want to have regrets later for $129 either. For me it is the emotional and time investment in this versus spending $129 for peace of mind.

I will post more on this next week after comparing them again, if that helps.


----------



## PhillyEngr (Jan 7, 2007)

Does anyone have the INDEX for 9th Ed in PDF???


----------



## ktulu (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds good!!

Thanks...

ktulu


----------



## teda (Jan 7, 2007)

> Does anybody know if there is any difference b/t the two books?
> 
> :blink:


For structural part, there are some critical changes.

You better redline 9th edtion based on 10th edition or IBC2003.

The most critical point is load combination and concrete design reduction factors.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2007)

I passed with the 8th Edition!

But I didnt use any of the Transportation or Structural(concrete design especially) sections for the most part

What PM section are you planning on taking? If its WR, TRA, or GEO I dont think it will matter 9th / 10th


----------



## ktulu (Jan 8, 2007)

I plan on taking the Geotech portion for the PM....thanks for the response.

ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

> I passed with the 8th Edition!


So did I !! :+1:

JR


----------



## djbaker77 (Jan 8, 2007)

> I passed with the 8th Edition!
> 
> But I didnt use any of the Transportation or Structural(concrete design especially) sections for the most part
> 
> What PM section are you planning on taking? If its WR, TRA, or GEO I dont think it will matter 9th / 10th


I passed with the 9th edition. PM geotech. On a side note. I tried finding a PDF of the 9th editon index without any luck. Printed out the 10th edition anyway, which didn't quite match up.


----------



## PhillyEngr (Jan 8, 2007)

> > I passed with the 8th Edition!
> >
> > But I didnt use any of the Transportation or Structural(concrete design especially) sections for the most part
> >
> ...


dj.. thanks for trying to find the CERM9 Index. I found it on the Eng Boards!


----------

